# Deroplatys dessicata



## specy (May 19, 2007)

The nymphs from Ellroy molted last week, and guess what, I happened to catch one in the act with a camera, so here comes another molting sequence





































And this is some picture of the other nymph
















And the adults

Male:











Female


----------



## OGIGA (May 19, 2007)

Awesome! That's very nice. I have always wanted to see this before my nymphs ever molted.


----------



## jarek (May 19, 2007)

my female from ellroy molted last week as well but male isn't hurry with molting and keeps eating


----------



## specy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, I somehow am always lucky to have caught them molting....

Anyway I mated my adult Dessicata pair from Martin this Saturday, the male was staring at the female for hours before making a move, but they mated fine and stayed connected for like 20 hours!


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Haven't seen shots of these guys mating before.

Nice colour contrast between the male and the female


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice pair


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I love your molting pictures. I have to rely on your guys pictures, I've never seen them molt, live.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome! I usually force my male on to my of females.


----------



## specy (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comment. The funny thing is, the pair of nymphs that I got from Alan is of the opposite color: the male is light brown and the female is dark brown.

Anyway I was glad to find out that the female has just laid an ooth on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats not many people keep these.


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

I got one recently, and since then I've been in love.


----------



## specy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks all. There seems to be more people keeping these in the UK than it is in the States. I have been wanting to keep these when I was in Canada 2 years ago but Martin French seemed to be the only guy who had them at that time and he didn't ship overseas, so I am glad to be in the UK now and that I have access to them. Have to sell this ooth though as I am moving house soon and I don't want to move with a whole bunch of nymphs.


----------



## specy (Jul 25, 2007)

Caught another one molting today and I filmed it with my camera. Unfortunately my memory stick is quite small so I have to film it in different segments. Click on the images to view the videos





This captures the moment when it pulled out of its skin. If I knew the 'low resolution' mode is this bad I would not have used it....





P.S. Notice the screaming noise they make when they are molting!


----------



## RodG (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

Even your photos are better with the progress of molting  Every photo is sharper and sharper. Great work!


----------

